# Seeking beta testers for new Cannabis Game!



## ChillNSmoke (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello everyone! I've always wanted to make a game and I've gone through a few unfinished prototypes but I've spent 2 and a half years working on my skills on this game where you catch bud and sell it to gain cash as well as managing your high meter that if it hits 0 its game over!
It's simple but that was the whole point.
I feel as though I'm getting close to finishing and I wanted to start showing parts of the game to the public. Anyone interested in beta testing?

The link is on Newgrounds so you have to access it through a computer but an Android version is also in development. PM me for details to enroll in the Android beta program!

Thanks for viewing and if you like the game let me know and share it with your toking buddies!

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/645658


----------



## UncleReemis (Oct 4, 2014)

His is reasonable. Yours, however.. Ah ah ahhh *waves finger*


----------



## Pass it Around (Oct 4, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> His is reasonable. Yours, however.. Ah ah ahhh *waves finger*


terrible game


----------

